# Failed first attempt to prove up on the EA



## SeattleMason0613 (Aug 27, 2013)

I failed my first attempt to prove up, I have it all memorized but being in front if some of the brothers I just forget it, it's a confidence thing and an ego thing I get to strung up about not knowing something. Any advice? I also struggle with add and having some other issues that are clouding my mind 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## part on the square (Aug 27, 2013)

In my lodge before the brother even stands his proficiency we examine him in a laid back setting with three other Master Masons.  Everyone gets nervous in front a large group of people.  So by us giving him a trial run with three Master Masons he is calm and can concentrate on his work and we know that he is ready.  Then when he stands his proficiency we already know he knows his work and if he makes mistakes we know he was just nervous.  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 28, 2013)

We do a practice in the Lodgeroom with the candidate and, during both the practice and the actual proficiency, seat the candidate with his back to the Brethren so that the only one he can see is his examiner. Seems to help.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 28, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I failed my first attempt to prove up, I have it all memorized but being in front if some of the brothers I just forget it, it's a confidence thing and an ego thing I get to strung up about not knowing something. Any advice? I also struggle with add and having some other issues that are clouding my mind
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



If you're able to recite the work with your instructor then ADD isn't the issue. Be open with your instructor and let him know your concerns. One thing...don't be embarrassed or let it discourage you. I can remember numerous times in the East when I forgot proper etiquette or the right wording  We all goof up...keep up the hard work and your perseverance will gain the respect of your Lodge.


----------



## JJones (Aug 28, 2013)

Agreed, everyone makes mistakes and sometimes having a crowd doesn't help.  I know when I was in the East I absolutely bombed every time we had an official visit. 

Mistakes will happen but that's part of what makes Freemasonry beautiful.  There will always be someone there to help you persevere and over come.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 28, 2013)

"Prove up"?  Is this a Prince Hall term?  Or a regional Washington one?  I'm just curious.

What I was told, and what I in turn tell candidates is, in no uncertain terms, everyone here wants you to succeed.  Because everyone there (and here) does.  

I'm not sure if in your jurisdiction if you are permitted to use a book or some other printed word as a learning aide.  If you are, and if you are using it, then set it aside and focus on working in front of another person, with other people, at all times.

Your instructor should know when you are ready to go.  You do have one assigned to you, yes?

The bottom line is that by the time you are examined, you should have many hours of real world practice in front of other people.  Repetition, in simulated circumstances of your examination - thats how you overcome nerves.

Public speaking is the #1 fear in the United States, above heights and so forth - for good reason.  Repetition is the key - it makes it routine, and routine things you can manage the nerves for a lot better.

Also, consider learning the work to a higher level than you need to know it.  For example, if your lodge does not require you to learn the questions - do it anyway.  Don't deliver it that way in the examination, but know, in your bones, that you could.  That knowing you know the work cold, 110%, removes doubt.  

Ask yourself, could you teach the work to another person?  Without the help of a book or something?  If the answer is no, then get to the point you could.  That extra confidence will silence the mind when you hit a snag and allow habit to work.

All the way around making that the goal, to get to the point where you could teach someone else is a great goal.  Some of the best teachers in every field have struggled the most. Because they have had a setback, they can relate to their pupils, and understand their fears and challenges better than anyone.  

It might be helpful to you to decide to be one of those type of people.

Good luck, Brother.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 28, 2013)

My brother, keep your head high.

Remember this is a marathon, not a sprint. Also remember, all those wonderful brethren on the sidelines, EVERY one of them are pulling for you...they have stood where you stand and are rooting for you internally as you give your proficiency. No one wants to fail you, but they do want to see that you understand the degree you just went through, before attaining the next.

Good luck on your next attempt! You'll do much better I'm sure.


----------



## tyree harris (Aug 28, 2013)

Keep seeking the light my brother 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Hatley said:


> "Prove up"?  Is this a Prince Hall term?  Or a regional Washington one?  I'm just curious.



Likely to be a common term in plenty of jurisdictions.



> Public speaking is the #1 fear in the United States, above heights and so forth - for good reason.



Masonry makes good men better.  Proficiencies/catechisms do this in at least a couple of ways.

Many men believe they can't memorize.  Then they work through their proficiencies and a self imposed limitation pops like a soap bubble inside their minds.

Many men fear public speaking.  Toastmasters is an entire service club that works to address the topic.  Proficiencies work for public speaking the exact same way as for thinking you can't memorize.

I petitioned for a lot of reasons.  One of those reasons is I intended to go through the line because going through the line gets a vast amount of practice at public speaking in a supportive environment.  Whatever topic you're talking about, when you do it at lodge there's a bunch of brothers rooting for you to succeed at the talk even if they intend to vote against your motion.

I don't offer a method for getting over fear of public speaking.  Sometimes the way out is the way through.  Understand that no matter your fears you *can* do it.  Understand that courage is not lack of fear it's acting even though you're afraid.  Remember the story of "The Little Train that Could".  Keep saying to yourself "I Think I Can" and keep trying.

You'll climb that hill!  All of us on the forum, all of the brothers at your lodge, all brothers across the world know you will.  Go out and prove to yourself we are right.  Go ahead and be afraid while you're doing it.  Nearly without exception all of us were shaking when we presented ours.  We've been there, done that, got that tee shirt.  Step out in faith and earn the tee shirt yourself as well.  It'll be hard.  Stuff that's worth it is often hard.  The degrees of Masonry are earned.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a fear of public speaking but a fear of failing...but thank you all brothers for your support 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

part on the square said:


> In my lodge before the brother even stands his proficiency we examine him in a laid back setting with three other Master Masons.  Everyone gets nervous in front a large group of people.  So by us giving him a trial run with three Master Masons he is calm and can concentrate on his work and we know that he is ready.  Then when he stands his proficiency we already know he knows his work and if he makes mistakes we know he was just nervous.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


We do the same. If someone freezes in lodge the other master masons vouch for him so he can continue on. One is usually a ritualist and the other your mentor or examiner for that evening. The third is usually the worshipful master.

Edited: if requested to "test out" before going up stairs.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> Not a fear of public speaking but a fear of failing...



Failure is temporary.  You get to keep trying until you succeed.  Success is permanent.  Only you can make failure permanent for yourself.  Keep plugging my brother!


----------



## rhitland (Aug 28, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I failed my first attempt to prove up, I have it all memorized but being in front if some of the brothers I just forget it, it's a confidence thing and an ego thing I get to strung up about not knowing something. Any advice? I also struggle with add and having some other issues that are clouding my mind
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Overcoming this struggle is one of the greatest opportunities Masonry affords us in our struggle for self-improvement.  Good men gettin better ain't easy even in Seattle!!  Keep studying Bro and it will be all good.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

In NM we call it "returning your Proficiency."

Keep trying, Brother, let it flow in the Lodge just as when you're practicing it. You know you can do it, and the Brethren know it, too.


----------



## Tx4ever (Aug 28, 2013)

Place your chair facing North your mentor facing south, normally very few set in the dark....Look above the chairs and believe its just you and your friends. Good luck my brother.


----------



## Gibson90kb (Aug 28, 2013)

Practice practice practice! Everyone around you is your friend, so there is no need to be nervous. Ask your mentor/any brother to practice it with you.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## kaveman (Aug 28, 2013)

I wasn't looking at anybody when I gave my proficiency I was looking just over their heads and thinking about nothing else but the obligation or tools I was giving I too hate public speaking but I've noticed if I look just over someone and not at them I can focus on the subject 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## kaveman (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm also reminded of a line from Harry Poter- every great wizard started as nothing more than students if they can do it why not us


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 28, 2013)

I practice with both music and a television going in the background because when I can get through ritual doing that, I can do it period.

Always, always practice by speaking out loud.  Don't whisper it or "say it" in your mind.  Stand there and say it out loud.

If you must....close your eyes.  I know it sounds funny, but when you can imagine you are alone sometimes it helps.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

Another thing I just thought of; if you can practice in the lodge room, do so. You will feel less out of your element that way.


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2013)

if you can do it with your teacher and not with a group of people, you have another problem besides "the work."   fix that problem and proving your work will not be a problem.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice brothers truly inspiring 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Aug 29, 2013)

on point


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> Not a fear of public speaking but a fear of failing...



Ah.  You already did that step.  What happened?  You worried and you returned to working with your candidates coach.  No condemnation.  Understand that you have now paid your dues on your own fear.  One less thing to worry about.  Keep plugging my brother.


----------



## Jason S (Aug 29, 2013)

I used to get nervous speaking in front of people until a PM told me to try running thru the catechism while standing in front of a mirror. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 30, 2013)

Put it in granny gear when you start and finish, SLOW down. You will do find, keep practicing.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 30, 2013)

These brothers are right. The best tip and hardest to learn was to slow down, at least for me. I slow down until it sounds funny to me. I pronounce my words better andnIt projects better at that speed. I have been told that it sounds better when I do this, even though it sounds funny slow to me.


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 31, 2013)

Speaking in public has always been my aquillies heal, don't know if I spelt that right or not lol, but my time as a Mason , I have conquered that, and it was from turning my work in, now I am giving the charge in all 3 Degrees and its not a problem any more, just another way Masonry has been a plus in my life!!!  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## ericmps (Sep 1, 2013)

Just remember that everyone in your lodge doesn't wants you to do well and doesn't wish anything ill upon you. Just focus on the questions and your answers and do your best to keep the audience in the periphery of your thoughts. Good luck, brother!  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks brothers I have since proved up and am doing my 2nd degree tonight 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy (Sep 27, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> Thanks brothers I have since proved up and am doing my 2nd degree tonight
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



That's great, Brother! Congratulations!! I know how stressful it can be. I'm fretting on proving up on my MM proficiency. If I may ask, what Lodge are you a member of?



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Sep 28, 2013)

Queen Anne Lodge #242


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 28, 2013)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## brother josh (Oct 1, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Failure is temporary.  You get to keep trying until you succeed.  Success is permanent.  Only you can make failure permanent for yourself.  Keep plugging my brother!



I like that


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Oct 9, 2013)

part on the square said:


> In my lodge before the brother even stands his proficiency we examine him in a laid back setting with three other Master Masons.  Everyone gets nervous in front a large group of people.  So by us giving him a trial run with three Master Masons he is calm and can concentrate on his work and we know that he is ready.  Then when he stands his proficiency we already know he knows his work and if he makes mistakes we know he was just nervous.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Ditto


My Freemasonry HD


----------

